# Frozen 2



## pokedude729 (Mar 13, 2015)

Disney announced yesterday that they will be making a Frozen 2.
What are your guys' thoughts on this?


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 13, 2015)

No, thank you. It's not because of the whole sequels-generally-suck trope, but more because Frozen's script and storytelling was lacking and because of that I'm not sure how a sequel would hold up.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 13, 2015)

I think it should have been a one time movie. I loved it, but a sequel isn't necessary.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 13, 2015)

I say let it go. ...But honestly I'd like a sequel just for Josh Gad (Olaf), and the soundtrack (Robert Lopez is a genius). The story of the first movie was okay, but it wasn't great.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 13, 2015)

*No thanks, Disney. 
Instead, put Marvel/Star Wars in Kingdom Hearts 3. *


----------



## Coach (Mar 13, 2015)

I thought a sequel was confirmed last year?


----------



## tumut (Mar 13, 2015)

Frozen is a cash cow. They're milkin it.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 13, 2015)

What is the story even going to be this time around? The first one's story was weak enough as it was, as were the characters. I'm not saying this because it's the ~cool~ thing to do, to hate on Frozen - I actually really liked it while I was watching it - but that's it; it's not really remarkable, didn't leave a lasting impression on me or anything. I liked one or two of the songs but it doesn't compare to a lot of other Disney films and honestly I'm kind of peeved that better movies didn't get proper sequels. Remember when Mulan got that crappy straight-to-video one? Actually... I think the vast majority of the sequels were crappy straight-to-videos... T_T Bluh. I've had enough of Frozen though, seriously.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 13, 2015)

Think that they should 'let it go', in all honesty though, I didn't care for the first one and probably won't like the second.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2015)

The first movie was fine (definitely overhyped but the movie was fine!) and it ended with a good ending so I'm curious to see what they will base the second movie on.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 13, 2015)

NO GOD NO PLS NO.

In all seriousness, why did it need a sequel?


----------



## Moddie (Mar 13, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> In all seriousness, why did it need a sequel?



Money. The only reason Disney makes sequels.


----------



## kassie (Mar 13, 2015)

Not excited about a sequel but tbh I'll probably go see it anyway.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

I will probably lose my hearing while watching it


----------



## tokkio (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly, I hate that its happening. The first movie was _okay_, but a sequel isn't necessary. (and I am honestly tired of hearing the soundtrack + seeing elsa and co. everywhere from bags to hairclips _gosh_)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 13, 2015)

Somewhat on topic question: Why when a movie comes out, it's super popular, but a year later, everyone hates it?

It didn't need a sequal, but whatever. Excited to see what they have come up with!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I say let it go. ...But honestly I'd like a sequel just for Josh Gad (Olaf marketing), and the soundtrack (Robert Lopez is a genius). The story of the first movie was okay, but it wasn't great.



fixed it.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 13, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Somewhat on topic question: Why when a movie comes out, it's super popular, but a year later, everyone hates it?
> 
> It didn't need a sequal, but whatever. Excited to see what they have come up with!



For me personally, I never liked the movie because of the script, pacing, and storytelling. That aside, there is a magic that comes from Walt Disney movies and some people are enthralled by the hype. When the hype dies down then they can look at the movie objectively and then come to their own conclusion. Whether or not the movie lives up to the praise that it gets is subjective. 

There is also an annoying little thing called bandwagon-ing. There are some people that just hate on the movie because of illegitimate reasons such as: someone they respect does not like it, they see a majority of people not liking it, or they dismiss it outright without actually watching it. 

So with that and hype, it gives false clout to both sides and gives doubt to legitimate opinions.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

Ah whaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joy (Mar 13, 2015)

There shouldn't be another movie. That is all.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 13, 2015)

As long as there is loads of Olaf that would be fine with meeeee.


----------



## Murray (Mar 13, 2015)

lol frozen 2 ok no thx


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 13, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Somewhat on topic question: *Why when a movie comes out, it's super popular, but a year later, everyone hates it?*
> 
> It didn't need a sequal, but whatever. Excited to see what they have come up with!



it's sOoOoO cOoL to hate things that are popular
gotta be kewl ya know


----------



## Zanessa (Mar 13, 2015)

Frozen wasn't even good. I didn't like it.
Ugh.. why...


----------



## Bowie (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't wait!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Somewhat on topic question: Why when a movie comes out, it's super popular, but a year later, everyone hates it?
> 
> It didn't need a sequal, but whatever. Excited to see what they have come up with!



It's the ****ing merchandising EVERYWHERE. That ****ing song played over and over again.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 13, 2015)

oath2order said:


> It's the ****ing merchandising EVERYWHERE. That ****ing song played over and over again.



Are you always a party pooper?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 13, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Somewhat on topic question: Why when a movie comes out, it's super popular, but a year later, everyone hates it?



People did the same thing for Sword Art Online. "Oh man this anime is great!" *A Year Later* "This anime is garbage!" Just... why?


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 13, 2015)

I liked the movie the first time I watched Frozen, but over time as the movie got more overrated, Frozen isn't _that_ big of a movie to be honest :/ I'm tired of seeing little music boxes that sing Frozen songs and shirts with Anna on it saying "Spring." One movie is enough. but I'll probably go see it anyways


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 13, 2015)

Eh, the popularity of Frozen doesn't bother me anyway, so I'll probably see it.  [Of course, my hopes aren't too high for the sequel but I'll check it out anyway.]


----------



## tobi! (Mar 13, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> it's sOoOoO cOoL to hate things that are popular
> gotta be kewl ya know



People are too radical and hip to follow mainstream things. 

I think Disney has put a good chunk of money into the production of Frozen 2. It will either be really bad or really good. Not sure if it'll match up to the first one. The thing about sequels is that they usually aren't great. However, I was very fond of Mulan 2. Wasn't as good as the first one but still good, nonetheless.


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 13, 2015)

I noticed that Frozen 2 is now a thing. I thought the Short was a neat idea, seeing as it wasn't so bad with the Tangled Short, but another full movie?
I honestly dunno what they're gonna pull out with it, seeing as Frozen was just so great as it was. I mean, I'm not completely against the idea, as I absolutely loved the movie and I'd love to see more of it, but yeah, I dunno.

I guess we'll wait and see. xD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 14, 2015)

mkay, it's time to stay in the closet for five years again.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 14, 2015)

whaaattt frozen was okay but a sequel? what would there be left to tell about though 

...unless anna gETS FROZEN POWERS....
 im so sorry this one kid on the bus was just like "dRAW ANNA With FROZEN POWERS" and now its stuck in my head forever

I heard there's already a short though? milking too strong disney lol


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 14, 2015)

Well...crap...

I knew this was going to happen.
Can't wait to see how they screw this one up.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh god no.  The first had the thinnest of plots.  The twist near the end was one of the most incomprehensible moves I've ever seen in a film.  I don't need a second one.  

Plus Frozen stole the Norwegian pavilion at Epcot.  I won't forgive it for that. :/


----------



## deerui (Mar 14, 2015)

i loved the movie but i think i heard this one was about olaf, and i hate olaf ew

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Tao (Mar 14, 2015)

Eh...I didn't think it was that great in the first place. It was okay but it's just way too overhyped and I really struggle to understand what exactly it is that makes it so good. 

Since it's musically driven movie for the most part, I also didn't like most of the music. 'Let it go' was okay but I've long since grown to hate that since it's been beaten beyond death at this point.

I don't really understand what they would do for a second movie. Maybe it could be set in summer and that annoying snowman dies at the end when Elsa gets sick of keeping him chilled. 






Adol the Red said:


> *Instead, put Marvel/Star Wars in Kingdom Hearts 3. *



No.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

I'd rather see something new, or a sequel to The Incredibles


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 14, 2015)

Disney made an insane amount of money from Frozen, so they'd be a bunch of idiots if they didn't announce a Frozen 2. It's not about what the fans want to an extent, but how much money they can make from it (obviously they need to keep the fans in mind to make the money, but yeah). 

I don't see why the people hating on Frozen (or any movie) make such a big deal out of it though. Nobody's gonna hold a gun to your head and make you watch it, and the hype isn't too annoying if you make an effort to avoid it.

To be honest, I'm actually looking forward to seeing whether they ruin it/improve it. The first one was okay, although Big Hero 6 beats it by miles, but I wouldn't call it the greatest of all time. I just hope it doesn't become another movie of endless sequels like Toy Story or Ice Age.


----------



## nammie (Mar 14, 2015)

disneys rly milking that cash cow for all its worth lol
I'm not surprised that they're making a sequel, but like others said what would it even be about... and this is coming from someone who liked frozen lol



R-Cookies said:


> I'd rather see something new, or a sequel to The Incredibles



they are making a incredibles sequel!! I think as of now they're tentatively planning on releasing it next summer!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 14, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> it's sOoOoO cOoL to hate things that are popular
> gotta be kewl ya know



This is actually so, so, so, so, so true. Two of my friends wouldn't shut up about Frozen when it first came out. "Zoey, you _must_ watch it!! It's so awesome!! Watch it!! Like, NOW!" ~ A year later they saw the hate on it and decided that they didn't like it either. 

I bet a lot of people are like them. Secretly they're loving that shizzaroo.  And no I don't mean everyone, lmao.


----------



## tokkio (Mar 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I liked the movie the first time I watched Frozen, but over time as the movie got more overrated, Frozen isn't _that_ big of a movie to be honest :/ I'm tired of seeing little music boxes that sing Frozen songs and shirts with Anna on it saying "Spring." One movie is enough. but I'll probably go see it anyways



HONESTLY omg yesss exactly. Personally, I think Frozen really is overrated. The movie was okay, though some elements really were pretty weak. But seeing Frozen merch literally everywhere and hearing the songs over and over again just ??!!??!?! Well, of course, since mostly kids loved it and all.... but seriously... one movie is enough... Disney's just raking in all the cash they can get while Frozen is still loved by kids....


----------



## deerui (Mar 14, 2015)

is the only one that doesnt think frozen is overrated >_>


----------



## Kildor (Mar 14, 2015)

The first movie was okay. In my opinion, it should have only been a one-time movie because the story is pretty weak. And the sequel's story is probably gonna be weaker. Frozen should just be left as it is, and they should create more sequels for the movies that actually deserve it.

_Looking at you, Wreck it Ralph._


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

None of the people in this thread will ever make it in the business world lmao


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 14, 2015)

i love frozen idec im listening to Making Today a Perfect Day rn

I'm too excited I've seen Frozen 4 times

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yoshisaur said:


> None of the people in this thread will ever make it in the business world lmao



This 
Like Frozen was beyond successful it'd be such an idiotic move to not make Frozen 2


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

I like Frozen too :3 I would agree with people that said the plot is kinda thin but it was really enjoyable and funny. I haven't liked an animated movie this much since probably Finding Nemo.


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 14, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I like Frozen too :3 I would agree with people that said the plot is kinda thin but it was really enjoyable and funny. I haven't liked an animated movie this much since probably Finding Nemo.



Neither have I

I love it too much, it's my guilty pleasure


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2015)

A LEAK OF THE NEW SONG.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 14, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> None of the people in this thread will ever make it in the business world lmao



Wow... I'll make it further than you, thank you very much.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> None of the people in this thread will ever make it in the business world lmao



There is a line between being incapable of surviving in the business world and complaining about a sequel. I'm sure that there are very successful people in the business world who probably hate Frozen, and I'm sure there are people at Disney who probably hate Frozen too.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> There is a line between being incapable of surviving in the business world and complaining about a sequel. I'm sure that there are very successful people in the business world who probably hate Frozen, and I'm sure there are people at Disney who probably hate Frozen too.



Yes, especially those who hate it so much that they can't stop talking about how much they hate it.


----------



## Cou (Mar 14, 2015)

I love frozen so im excited about this. and it makes me happy bc there's a lot of kids excited about this too so im not really gonna go rain on their parade if i hated it smh


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

As much as I dislike very thing Frozen I realize that it is a sure thing for Disney.  I guess I just need to... Let It Go.

ba dum tss


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Yes, especially those who hate it so much that they can't stop talking about how much they hate it.



Shut up bowie


----------



## a potato (Mar 14, 2015)

Spoiler: putting this in a spoiler so it doesnt get as much hate from the anti-frozen people



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 
I'm so excited!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Shut up bowie



Or perhaps how much they hate people.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2015)

I have Frozen Retail PTSD. All the damn childrwn who have parents that let them carry Frozen **** around the store. I work in cosmetics. Toys is on the opposite side of the store. I should not have to hear Let It ****ing Go constantly. And I was traumatized by angry soccer moms who HAD TO HAVE THE MYSIZE ELSA DOLL HOLY HELL I NEED THAT. And all the absolute **** they cram down our throats. Frozen backpacks Frozen lip balm Frozen lunchboxes Frozen snack bars Frozen dishes Frozen shoes Frozen bandaids Frozen watering cans it never ****ing ends like **** everything else Disney owns we worship a snowman


----------



## alesha (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't know.....I've come to be irritated by it. I would watch the sequel just to see but...
The children that watch it now, most of them will be too old to be allowed to be obsessed with it 
6(maybe)/5- 0year olds will be okay.


----------



## tae (Mar 14, 2015)

i didn't like the first, don't plan to see the second.


----------



## Improv (Mar 14, 2015)

This one will be just as bad as the first one. If not worse.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I have Frozen Retail PTSD. All the damn childrwn who have parents that let them carry Frozen **** around the store. I work in cosmetics. Toys is on the opposite side of the store. I should not have to hear Let It ****ing Go constantly. And I was traumatized by angry soccer moms who HAD TO HAVE THE MYSIZE ELSA DOLL HOLY HELL I NEED THAT. And all the absolute **** they cram down our throats. Frozen backpacks Frozen lip balm Frozen lunchboxes Frozen snack bars Frozen dishes Frozen shoes Frozen bandaids Frozen watering cans it never ****ing ends like **** everything else Disney owns we worship a snowman



I remembered reading the news about the Cabbage Patch Kids Craze Frozen Frenzy in the shops. Disney wasn't able to reach their demands. Frozen Frenzy is the real-world version of (and worse than) the collectible craze on this site. I enjoyed reading the news about how crazy people get over items. Frozen is way more overhyped than Lion King was, and more popular than Twilight, Justin Bieber, and Disney Channel musicals. It's also more popular than the Disney movie _The Black Cauldron_.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

god dammit.

I am slightly amused


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Maybe Hans should come back and be like sup


----------



## Javocado (Mar 15, 2015)

everywhere i go i see frozen merch
literally fckn everywhere
the movie wasn't too cool and they don't need a second one
that just means more merch
and more frozen fun at disneyland
rip


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

I haven't even seen the first movie, but I think it's overrated. IMO Big Hero 6 should be a bigger deal than it is


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> everywhere i go i see frozen merch
> literally fckn everywhere
> the movie wasn't too cool and they don't need a second one
> that just means more merch
> ...



Frozen is one thing that almost nobody in today's society never heard of it.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

oh, god. no, why, dear god why?!


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## Tao (Mar 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I remembered reading the news about the Cabbage Patch Kids Craze Frozen Frenzy in the shops. Disney wasn't able to reach their demands. Frozen Frenzy is the real-world version of (and worse than) the collectible craze on this site. I enjoyed reading the news about how crazy people get over items. Frozen is way more overhyped than Lion King was, and more popular than Twilight, Justin Bieber, and Disney Channel musicals. It's also more popular than the Disney movie _The Black Cauldron_.




Frozen feels like the equivalent of when Pokemon first burst into popularity in the 90's and all the kids went bonkers for it.


The only difference is that Pokemon was more obviously a unique concept and I can pinpoint many reasons to its success. Frozen, not so much. Its popularity seems to be entirely based around that one song.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 15, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> I haven't even seen the first movie, but I think it's overrated. IMO Big Hero 6 should be a bigger deal than it is



I'm not trying to be snarky or anything, but if you haven't seen something how can you be sure that it's overrated? Who knows it could be a great movie that deserves it's popularity but you can't be sure til you've seen it


----------



## fup10k (Mar 15, 2015)

I really liked frozen but I won't be watching frozen 2.  My little cousins are SOOOO excited though so I'm happy for them lol


----------



## Kimber (Mar 15, 2015)

WARNING RANT TIME
I really hate that people bash on Frozen so much. No, it wasn't the best movie in the world, but it was incredibly will done. Even though the script wasn't the best, the animation was phenomenal, and it's clear that both the writers and artists put a lot of time into making sure facial expressions and body language were on point, which is highly underrated in the movie community and incredibly hard to animate.
The only reason people hate it is because they hate the people that love it and think it's "overplayed" and thus isn't cool. If hipster underground grungy "I hate everything popular" wasn't in right now, Frozen would have done just as well as older Disney movies that were just as good but had just as many flaws, like the Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast. And let's be honest, if youtube had been around for everyone to be singing and doing parodies of it, everyone would hate "Part of your World" as much as they hate "Let it Go."
Even if it's grossly over-marketed, the artists that worked on the movie did incredibly well, and I would go see a sequel- although my expectations will not be very high since it is a sequel and those rarely do well in the story department.

TLDR: Frozen was a good movie I would like to see what they do for the second.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 15, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I'm not trying to be snarky or anything, but if you haven't seen something how can you be sure that it's overrated? Who knows it could be a great movie that deserves it's popularity but you can't be sure til you've seen it



I seriously think most of the people hate it because of its popularity. I see merchandise of it everywhere and hear "Let It Go" a lot, but I still think it's a great, heartwarming movie. I had hope they wouldn't make a second because I like where the first one ended, but I guess profit made it inevitable. Who knows though. I thought the sequel for Rio, which didn't need a sequel, would be crap, but it was fantastic. It could be the same for this movie.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

Frozen triggers me


----------



## samsquared (Mar 15, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> People did the same thing for Sword Art Online. "Oh man this anime is great!" *A Year Later* "This anime is garbage!" Just... why?



well let's be fair, SAO actually is garbage
Frozen is not garbage, just in the forefront of the popular consciousness of girls ages 3-25 right now and therefore is everywhere.
EVERYWHERE.
EVERY. WHERE.
Why in the world do I need more Frozen in my life right now? Because Disney wants me to? Hah, thanks, but no thanks. I agree with previous comments- why not Big Hero 6? Because there're no songs??
You've got Fall Out Boy! What's that? This is 2015, not 2005? Fall Out Boy doesn't matter now, you say?
People tried to tell Coldplay that, and look where they are now. 



lynn105 said:


> whaaattt frozen was okay but a sequel? what would there be left to tell about though
> 
> ...unless anna gETS FROZEN POWERS....
> im so sorry this one kid on the bus was just like "dRAW ANNA With FROZEN POWERS" and now its stuck in my head forever
> ...



&&this comment is hilarious
tbh, I also have no idea where they'll take it, but I have been pleasantly surprised before. I'm optimistic because it's Disney. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 15, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> well let's be fair, SAO actually is garbage



I happen to like SAO, thank you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 15, 2015)

Kimber said:


> WARNING RANT TIME
> I really hate that people bash on Frozen so much. No, it wasn't the best movie in the world, but it was incredibly will done. Even though the script wasn't the best, the animation was phenomenal, and it's clear that both the writers and artists put a lot of time into making sure facial expressions and body language were on point, which is highly underrated in the movie community and incredibly hard to animate.
> The only reason people hate it is because they hate the people that love it and think it's "overplayed" and thus isn't cool. If hipster underground grungy "I hate everything popular" wasn't in right now, Frozen would have done just as well as older Disney movies that were just as good but had just as many flaws, like the Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast. And let's be honest, if youtube had been around for everyone to be singing and doing parodies of it, everyone would hate "Part of your World" as much as they hate "Let it Go."
> Even if it's grossly over-marketed, the artists that worked on the movie did incredibly well, and I would go see a sequel- although my expectations will not be very high since it is a sequel and those rarely do well in the story department.
> ...



Yeah, Frozen hate is getting annoying. It's okay to not like the movie, but the Frozen haters need to stop bashing. Not that I don't like who doesn't agree, but if they're going to keep complaining, is there anything else they can talk about?


----------



## cIementine (Mar 15, 2015)

5 year olds sure dig this whole under-developed, lacking of personality and my interest character and story line **** huh.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know what to think really! I'm not like 'Ugh why!' Like some people but I'm not super pumped up about it! I suppose I will get dragged along with my little brother because he absolutely loves it! I don't mind Frozen really. It's definately overhyped, but I guess that's what the exitement is about! I'm not gonna be screaming like a huge fangirl but I won't be telling people who love it to let their Frozen obsession go!  x


----------



## UmaNation (Mar 16, 2015)

I sorta saw that coming 'cause that part where Anna throws...what I think is flaming wood.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 16, 2015)

I really love Frozen, and I truly think it's one of Disney's best films in years, but it's one of those films that I don't know if needs a sequel at all. I think they should wait a few more years. The hype of the first film hasn't totally faded yet, so I'd stick with the current atmosphere and go ahead with Frozen 2 a little later. That being said, I think you guys need to sit down and think about things if you are getting this angry over the development of a Disney film.


----------



## tinytaylor (Mar 16, 2015)

i think frozen was truly overrated and pixar (?) should just _let it go_. there were very few disney princess movies that made good sequels, the only one i can name that was actually good was mulan. i can't see how this sequel could be any better.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 16, 2015)

Frozen is too mainstream and really overhyped


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I really love Frozen, and I truly think it's one of Disney's best films in years, but it's one of those films that I don't know if needs a sequel at all. I think they should wait a few more years. The hype of the first film hasn't totally faded yet, so I'd stick with the current atmosphere and go ahead with Frozen 2 a little later. That being said, I think you guys need to sit down and think about things if you are getting this angry over the development of a Disney film.



It triggers my Frozen related retail PTSD


----------



## Bowie (Mar 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> It triggers my Frozen related retail PTSD



Oh, what poppycock.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Oh, what poppycock.



you go work 30+ hours a week in the toy department and the toy department only while Let It Go plays nonstop


----------



## Bowie (Mar 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> you go work 30+ hours a week in the toy department and the toy department only while Let It Go plays nonstop



You only have yourself to blame, darling.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> You only have yourself to blame, darling.



They assigned me the department, I didn't volunteer.

also plz dont try negating my trigger


----------



## glitterlord (Mar 16, 2015)

Well correct me if I'm wrong but its not actually a whole movie but just a short film. In Australia it would be shown before the start of the Cinderella movie at the Cinerama. >_<


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 18, 2015)

glitterlord said:


> Well correct me if I'm wrong but its not actually a whole movie but just a short film. In Australia it would be shown before the start of the Cinderella movie at the Cinerama. >_<



Incorrect, you're probably thinking of Frozen Fever. Pretty sure Frozen Fever and Frozen 2 are different things.


----------

